# Sexy, verführerisch, tödlich: Jennifer Lawrence in neuem TV-Spot zu Red Sparrow



## Poi-chan (14. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sexy, verführerisch, tödlich: Jennifer Lawrence in neuem TV-Spot zu Red Sparrow* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sexy, verführerisch, tödlich: Jennifer Lawrence in neuem TV-Spot zu Red Sparrow


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Januar 2018)

der oskar-gewinn machte sie weltberühmt und Tribute von panem war schon beim ersten teil ein absoluter erfolg. dass sich bei den beiden mockingjay-teilen dann alles nur noch um die rolle von lawrence gedreht hat und das finale des buchs vergewaltigt wurde, war eher ein zeichen dafür, dass die Vision von Produzenten und Regisseur nicht ze yellow from ze egg waren. die ersten zwei teile hingegen sind wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich habe da immer etwas "mixed emotions" bei den Filmen mit Jennifer Lawrence. Ich sag's mal so: Es gibt "noch bessere" Schauspielerinnen.


----------

